# whirlpool refrigerator light flickering



## tornado (Jun 9, 2010)

inside light flickering model gs6shexnl00 side by side refrigerator


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you try changing the light bulb with a proper Appliance bulb? What kind of light bulb is in there now?


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

How long has this been going on? Did the problem start, after replacing the bulb?

Did you try reseating the bulb?

Or, the door switch may need to be replaced.

Does it flicker, when the door is closed? (just kidding)


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

I had an incandescent light bulb years ago that flickered. One side of the filament became unattached, And vibrations made the filament make/break the connection.


----------

